# Window reflection



## Pomo (Nov 2, 2018)

window reflection by Pomo, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 2, 2018)

Goes very well in mono this image, like the grainy effect too.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 2, 2018)

Looks a bit spooky to me.....


----------



## Pomo (Nov 3, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Looks a bit spooky to me.....


For me as well Jeff. It may seem that is my reflection in the window. In fact, this is an unknown man who appeared behind my back!


----------



## stapo49 (Nov 3, 2018)

Pomo said:


> Jeff15 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks a bit spooky to me.....
> ...


But was it a man?? [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

